# Nowgoal5 Livescore: Juventus vs Napoli Predictions & Tips



## nowgoal5 (Jan 6, 2022)

*Juventus host Napoli with several players sidelined due to injury. The visitors have problems of their own with players out, which is why they are expected to draw and see under 2.5 goals.*

Juventus are unbeaten in their last 6 matches (all competitions).
Juventus have seen under 2.5 goals in their last 7 matches (all competitions).
Napoli have seen under 2.5 goals in their last 3 matches (all competitions).
Napoli are unbeaten in 12 of their last 13 away matches (Serie A).
Napoli are unbeaten in 3 of their last 4 matches against Juventus (all competitions).
*Don't miss any sports matches, just visit Nowgoal5 Livescore*


----------



## nowgoal5 (Jan 6, 2022)

Check all soccer tips for free on Nowgoal5 Livescore


----------

